# my biggest gills to date



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Caught my biggest gill tonight, 11". Total of 11 gills in about 45min and 7 were over 10". The big Gill was 11" long and 5" tall. I filleted them all up along with a few cats I caught at another spot today. Alll in all a great day. I hit Jefferson state earlier in the day, caught the cats there along with a fella giving me one, them hit a private pond on my way home and pulled these through the ice.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

That is a giant gill! Congrats on a nice catch!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

you know they're big when you lip 'em! nice catch


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Congrats! That is one big gill right there for sure!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

cumminsmoke said:


> Caught my biggest gill tonight, 11". Total of 11 gills in about 45min and 7 were over 10". The big Gill was 11" long and 5" tall. hit a private pond .



AHHH, You found some,,,,, 11" 'Pond CHUNKS'!
Nice, congrats. Thanks
Guess I'll have to get back out, and find a 12"!! 



cummins? 'Dodge' or Dozer?
I have an Off topic, PM question if it's Dodge?


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice work,nothin better than bluegill in the freezer


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Doboy said:


> AHHH, You found some,,,,, 11" 'Pond CHUNKS'!
> Nice, congrats. Thanks
> Guess I'll have to get back out, and find a 12"!!
> 
> ...


If you get a 12" I want to see a pick for sure. I didn't have a tape measure with me and started to think I might have broke some record. A buddie texted me and said a good tape measure in a pinch is a $1 bill, it is exactly 6" long. once I rough measured it with my dollar I knew I had not broken any records but my own but I am happy with that. I am headed back to that pond this week to try my luck again. I have not been able to get back there with all the snow, over a mile walk. 

On your question I am a Dodge man, '06 Ram Mega Cab, just sold my '01. I PM'd you.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

The dollar bill thing is wrong. Measure one, they are more like 6.25", I learned this the hard way and it cost me.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

That things a BEAST !!!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

12" Gil!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

that big one i dont think is a bluegill. Must be a hybrid. Nice fish regardless but a true 11 in gill is something most only dream of


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

They do get that big I've got a pond that has produced several over 12 and one nearly 13 that is on the wall it doesn't icefish well for some reason my guess is oxygen level. Cummins that's closer to a record than you think cause it is a green sunfish the record is .97 lbs if I remember correctly I had one weighed on certified scales last year went .91 but it had been out of the water for 2 hrs


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

jray said:


> They do get that big I've got a pond that has produced several over 12 and one nearly 13 that is on the wall it doesn't icefish well for some reason my guess is oxygen level. Cummins that's closer to a record than you think cause it is a green sunfish the record is .97 lbs if I remember correctly I had one weighed on certified scales last year went .91 but it had been out of the water for 2 hrs


Thanks. It may have been some record but for now I am content with breaking my own record. The old ponds produce some tanks for sure. I had a lot of hope for some record but not being an "expert bioligist" like some "haters" on this thread, I may have mistaken the gill for another breed of gill. I am determined now to go back to that pond this week and give it another shot.there is another pond that spills into it and it may produce even better ones, we will see.

It appears Scum Frog slayed a couple very nice gills, very nice markings!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I've seen a couple MONSTERS just like yours and thought they just get ugly from old age.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't know if one of those giants would fit through the 5 inch holes I use good luck hope you get some more they fight like crazy that's for darn sure


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

montagc said:


> "Haters?" Really? Don't mistake my post as diminishing your catch. It is a nice fish regardless, especially through the ice. It is just not a pure bluegill, nor is it a pure green sunfish.


No sir I did not take it that way at all and sorry if I may have sounded like that. I got a PM that was not friendly and sorry that I said thread, I worded it wrong. I appreciate you commenting on it. It is a Hybrid I found out after talking with some folks and heck they all eat the same. Some folks just can't stand it if you are not perfect in descriptions. I will post more tomorrow if I get some more.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

One of the biggest and freakish gills I've personally ever seen is this one my uncle caught in a pond in Olive Branch Miss. That is the bottom of a 5 gallon bucket he is laying on. It looks like he's wearing a Darth Vader hemet


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

All Eyes said:


> One of the biggest and freakish gills I've personally ever seen is this one my uncle caught in a pond in Olive Branch Miss. That is the bottom of a 5 gallon bucket he is laying on. It looks like he's wearing a Darth Vader hemet


That is absolutly insane big. I would probably Shart if I pulled one through the hole like that.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Those are some pig gills fellas. It must be a good year for big gills. Here is one my buddies son pulled through the ice while we were out a few weeks ago.

On the bottom of a 5 gal bucket also.


----------

